# Enzo has new puppy friend



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Today we got Enzo a friend, not a clue on what to name her, ideally i would like an unusual pretty name, any suggestions please?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Aww! She's so cute and curly. Hmmm, something unusual... How about:

Dolly
Belle
Winnie ( Winnie the poo!)
Pixie
Olive (like a little black olive)

Maybe something old fashioned and pretty?

Florence
Eva
Maggie
Ivy

Are there any names you like already? What does Enzo think to his new little friend?


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

We've only been home about 15 mins, he loves her but keeps licking her :/ and my partner likes Evora but it's named after a car, so not too sure  

She looks massive in the picture but she is sooo tiny, bless her


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh wow she's curly! Gorgeous!! 
She looks like my neighbours little poo called "boo" who comes to play with mine,
So she looks like a boo to me x


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

She looks kind of like an Eleanor to me. But that's not too unusual ... do you want to stick with an "E" theme?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh I love Boo! So cute! Or maybe Bea. We almost chose Ginny.

Haha well you have got Enzo! Never mind partners preference, what do YOU like.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely but not sure i can think of a name that goes with Enzo, even though I'm sure she does x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Enzo is so handsome. I bet they look smashing together. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooh how about Luna? It goes with Enzo and it means moon, which is fitting because that little white chest is like a shining moon on the night sky!


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for your replies  I wouldn't mind having a Z or something as we have many Z's in the family, I really don't have a clue what to call this little cutie


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

I quite like Luna but the other half doesn't  I'm not ruling it out though


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Eliza
Zara
Hazel
Suzie
Jasmine (has a z sound)
Dizzie


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

I know 3 jasmine's and know of 1 Zara so that not really an option  I really wish i just knew when i first saw her  this is really hard haha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Zena xxxxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Zoe, Zola...
Or Zanta, which I think is pretty girl in Swahili...


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

I work with a Zena haha, I'm such a pain  I really do appreciate all of the help from everyone


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful curly girl  hmm names are so hard! Enzo sounds italian so it would be nice to give her an italian sounding name? 

Zaira
Zarah
Fia
Esta
Aria
Pia
Oriana (I know a beautiful girl named this)
Mea

Although I do like lotties Olive suggestion


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm a teacher, which made names difficult - in the end i just bit the bullet and went with Tilly, even though there was a girl in my class with that name!!

Give her a day or so and hopefully a name will come to you. Can't wait to hear the final verdict!

Hope you have a peaceful first night with her x


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ooohh I quite like Oriana but I also like Kira, still trying to think of other names though


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frisbee gets called Frizzy a lot which is quite apt for a cockapoo. I also like Fizz (a character from the Tweenies) which would definitely suit a bubbly energetic puppy! Izzy is another pretty name along the z theme. Having said all that I also like Luna...


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

This is unbelievably hard haha


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We had a cat called Zorella, Izzy is pretty, Fizz? what ever you call her she is soooo cute, love to see a photo of them together. Hope you have a good first night.


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks I'll try to get a picture but they are completely different colours so the camera focuses on them wrong  she is fast asleep at the minute though *fingers crossed*


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sweet puppy I think she looks like a Pippin........I had a black lab named Pippin she was the best dog ever so docile..Loved her she was named after a horse I guess. She had a name before we got her she was 4 years old when we got her from the breeder. Her owners had passed away so the breeder took her back and then I fell in love with her I uses to call her Pip, Pippy, Pippypoo so many names ha!!


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Morning, she she slept from 11pm-6.40am quite impressed with that. She started playing with Enzo as soon as I put her down in the lounge  It's so nice he has a friend that lives with him


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

If you haven't already chosen... how about zsa zsa - so good they named her twice


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

We took her to the vets to get vaccinated and microchipped today, we had a few names in mind , it was a choice of Orianna, Kira or Tahlia, but they had to register her as I wanted her microchipped today so we picked...... ORIANNA  Thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

ZZF93 said:


> We took her to the vets to get vaccinated and microchipped today, we had a few names in mind , it was a choice of Orianna, Kira or Tahlia, but they had to register her as I wanted her microchipped today so we picked...... ORIANNA  Thanks for all your suggestions


Aww... good choice  Such a beautiful name for a beautiful puppy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice choice xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

That's a lovely name. What a good girl she was, hope it keeps up Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll try get some more but been really busy today taking her to vets and getting her some bits but now at work so will try get some tomorrow with Enzo  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lucky Enzo having a new playmate, sounds as if she is settling in very well, will look forward to seeing pics of them together.


----------

